# Befestigen von Rutenhaltern am GFK-Boot



## Weedy (23. Januar 2007)

Servus Leutz
ich hab mir im Herbst nen GFK-Boot gekauft  und will mir nun nen paar Rutenhalter draufbasteln. Ich hab jetz 2 rutenhalter die ich feste auf dem Boot verschrauben soll! Und nu die frage wie ich die dinger am GFK-Material befestige??? Kann ich da einfach mit nen paar Spax schrauben drangehen???;+  Ich glaub ja mal nich!!!#d  Und es wäre ,glaub ich, auch von Vorteil wenn das bootchen danach auch noch schwimmen kann.  Also wenn ihr da nen paar erfahrungen habt wäre es schön wenn ihr mir nen paar tipps geben könntet. Schon mal DANKE#h 
Gruß Phil


----------



## HD4ever (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Befestigen von Rutenhaltern am GFK-Boot*

Löcher unterhalb der Wasserlinie sind schon mal nicht zu empfehlen ... |rolleyes
schlage vor lieber Schrauben aus Edelstahl zu verwenden ( ausm Bauhaus z.B.) und dann in die Löcher zu den Schrauben auch noch Sikaflex zu verwenden, dann sind die auch dicht ! 
ansonsten gibts eigendlich nicht viel zu beachten, nur das du evtl genau überlegst wo du die Rutenhalter anbringst ... unnütze und falsche Löcher sind schnell gebohrt und dann ärgert man sich hinterher ....


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Befestigen von Rutenhaltern am GFK-Boot*

Gugge mal dort , wenn du noch mehr suchst,wirst du noch einiges finden,einfach mal Suchfunktion mit Trollingbar oder Rutenhalter füttern.


Uli


----------



## Weedy (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Befestigen von Rutenhaltern am GFK-Boot*

Daran habe ich auch schon gedacht! Das ich einfach nen Loch durchbohre-Schraube durch-mit Mutter sichern- und gut abdichten!!! Das ist ja auch schön und gut und das geht auch noch an der Seitenwand|supergri  aber wie mache ich das wenn ich an die rückseite nicht mehr drankomme #q da ich die rutenhalter auf dem Auftriebskörper montieren möchte. Oder sollte ich mir diese Lösung gleich wieder aus dem Kopf schlagen:c ?
gruß


----------



## Weedy (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Befestigen von Rutenhaltern am GFK-Boot*

@ uli
ja das habe ich auch schon gefunden! Aber ich bin nur so nen kleiner Azubi und demnach hab ich auch nur nen kleines boot und so was wie handläufe kennt mein boot gar net!!! also muss ich das irgendwie direkt ans boot schrauben!!! 
Und glaub mir ich hab mich schon durch die suche gewühlt weil ich schon gut verstehen kann das man da nen bischen genervt ist wenn 1000 Leute das selbe fragen! Hab aber nicht das richtige für mich gefunden entweder ich zu dumm oder nix entsprechendes da?????
gruß


----------



## HD4ever (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Befestigen von Rutenhaltern am GFK-Boot*

versteh nicht genau wo du die da anbringen willst ....
aber denke du bohrst da kleine Löcher vor, etwas kleiner als die Edelstahlschrauben, dann Edelstahlspax schrauben rein , gleichzeitig abdichten die Schraublöcher und fertich ... :m
sollte doch an allen Stellen so gehen ?!

so sah das an meinem 1.Boot aus ....
4 kleine Löcher - 4 Schrauben - Sikaflex und gut ...


----------



## Weedy (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Befestigen von Rutenhaltern am GFK-Boot*

@jörg
das könnte gerade mein Rutenhalter sein!! So wie auf dem Bild Will ich das auch machen!#6  Aber es gibt da ja noch ne 2.te Montageplatte die für den Einbau auf eben Flächen gedacht ist! Und da meinst du das ich die auch einfach so mit nen paar spax festmachen kann??;+ ? Reißt mir das net nen bischen größerer Fisch samt schrauben und nem teil vom Boot ab??|kopfkrat ? Weil die GFK-Schichten sind ja auch nich allzu dick und GFK ist ja gerade bei punktueller Belastung sehr zickig. Und wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin hab ich auch so nen bischen Angst um mein boot!|uhoh:  Weil wenn das erst mal aussieht wie nen schweizer Käse will ich mich da auch nich mehr reinsetzen
gruß


----------



## ostseeangler27 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Befestigen von Rutenhaltern am GFK-Boot*

keine spax! verwende m5 oder m6 Maschinenschrauben mit u-scheiben und muttern!


----------



## HD4ever (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Befestigen von Rutenhaltern am GFK-Boot*

die andere Halterung ist dafür da um den Rutenhalter auf dem Sitzbrett o.ä. zu befestigen ... dafür mußt du aber schon nen größeres Loch bohren wo die Halterung erstmal reinpasst ( Rutenhalter wird dann da reingesteckt) und dann die Löcher für die Befestigungsschrauben ....
hält schon so einigermaßen ... aber kommt sicherlich auch auf den Einsatszwecke an ... zum Schleppangeln z.B. ist das wohl nix ... :m
aber hast schon recht ... wenn du da nur dünnes GFK Material hast dann könnte das wenig halten - mußt du halt sehen an deinem Boot wo es geht und wo nicht ...


----------



## ostseeangler27 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Befestigen von Rutenhaltern am GFK-Boot*

stimmt jörg!wenn das GFK zu dünn ist musst du eine Platte als v2A oder besser V4A hinter schrauben!im Süsswasser sollte auch wasserfestes Sperrholz gehen


----------



## Weedy (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Befestigen von Rutenhaltern am GFK-Boot*

Prima Leute ´
erst mal nen fettes *DANKE*
ihr habt mir nen ganzes stückchen weitergeholfen.#6 Und das vor allem schön schnell#r !!!!
Ich werde die dinger dann mal dranbasteln und am nächsten WE gleich ausprobieren!#:  Ich lass dann mal von mir hören ob das so ist wie ich mir das dachte!
Gruß


----------



## DinkDiver (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Befestigen von Rutenhaltern am GFK-Boot*

Du könntest den Halter auflaminieren. Hat n spezl von mir gemacht und schaut echt super aus.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Befestigen von Rutenhaltern am GFK-Boot*

Hi #h 

hab mir dafür extra von albatros #6 spezielle "Dübel" besorgt. Wenn ich sie auf die schnelle finde mach ich nacher noch ein Bild.


----------



## mikesta (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Befestigen von Rutenhaltern am GFK-Boot*

Hallo,
vielleicht ist dies eine gute Alternative wenn man keine Löcher bohren will, zudem ist die Halterung dreh- und schwenkbar, nicht ganz billid aber dafür dürfte die Qualität stimmen: https://www.24trade.de/osculati-messing-angelrutenhalter-verchromt-dreh-und-schwenkbar/a-8294/


----------



## exil-dithschi (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Befestigen von Rutenhaltern am GFK-Boot*

wer handwerklich nicht gerade zwei linke hände hat, opfert mal ´nen nachmittag, oder meinentwegen zwei und kann sich individuell nach seinen bedürfnissen was basteln.

wir haben zum transport und zum angeln selber jeweils ein brett gebastelt. das brett zum transport wird mit schraubzwingen an der bordwand befestigt, das brett mit den rutenhaltern zum angeln mit spanngurten an der sitzbank.


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Befestigen von Rutenhaltern am GFK-Boot*

Nette Lösungen.... aber ich denke mal, dass der Threadersteller nach beinahe neun Jahren seine Lösung gefunden hat.:m


----------



## exil-dithschi (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Befestigen von Rutenhaltern am GFK-Boot*

da hast du absolut recht, wollte nur ein wenig angeben. :m

nein, ernsthaft, liest ja vielleicht der ein, oder andere mal quer und bekommt so eine idee.
wenn ich daran denke wie ich mir jahrelang einen abgebrochen habe und wie einfach das letztlich doch ist.
bin ich auch nur drauf gekommen, weil ich selber etwas "industriespionage" bei ´nem angelnachbarn betrieben habe.


----------



## pietspencer (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Befestigen von Rutenhaltern am GFK-Boot*

Salve,

ja, ich weiß, der Ursprungs-Thread ist schon sehr alt...dennoch,
hier meine Rutenhalter (ohne Löcher zu bohren).
Vielleicht hilft dies ja anderen zukünftig noch weiter.

http://www.wallerpiet.de/K_Maxxi_extra.htm

Ich will nichts verkaufen!

Grüße
Wallerpiet


----------



## thanatos (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Befestigen von Rutenhaltern am GFK-Boot*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Nette Lösungen.... aber ich denke mal, dass der Threadersteller nach beinahe neun Jahren seine Lösung gefunden hat.:m



wat heist hier alt |gr: es geht doch nicht darum einem bei einer Problemlösung zu helfen  #d ist doch immer interessant was andere sich so zusammen basteln #6hat auch nichts mit angeben zu tun.


----------

